# Blue Valve Stem Caps



## marcofast (Aug 1, 2007)

I just picked up a 2008 GTI and the valve stem caps are Blue. I know Green indicates the tires are filled with Nitrogen...What does blue mean?


----------



## vdubinzhouse (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Blue Valve Stem Caps (marcofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcofast* »_I just picked up a 2008 GTI and the valve stem caps are Blue. I know Green indicates the tires are filled with Nitrogen...What does blue mean?










maybe to be fancy


----------



## marcofast (Aug 1, 2007)

After some further research the Blue valve stem caps indicate the tires were filled with Purigen 98 Nitrogen...FYI...http://www.n2revolution.com/home.html


----------

